# [ODMP] Beeville Police Department, Texas ~ May 15, 2006



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

A Patrolman with the Beeville Police Department was killed in the line of duty on May 15, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18324*


----------

